
PG Casts – Postgres Screencasts - craigkerstiens
https://www.pgcasts.com/
======
oceankid
So good. I'm on the other end of the spectrum. I'd love more beginner videos
about how to build a simple CRUD app that lets PG do the heavy lifting.

Most web frameworks focus on routing/validations/sessions and new programmers
like me tend to write the data storage logic around the library, even though
SQL is so much nicer and intuitive for this sort of thing.

~~~
jbranchaud
This sentiment is part of what inspired PG Casts. The database can do lots of
powerful things that framework ORMs tend to keep in the shadows. We want to
make the DB more accessible!

~~~
shabble
An important part of this (that I've still not really figured out) is, if
you're pushing much of your validation in the DB, how & where to interpret the
different validation errors you might receive, and pass back through your
application for turning into friendly messages, highlighting formfields, etc,
etc.

------
jbranchaud
One of the creators here.

We'd love feedback on the screencasts and suggestions on topics that you'd
like to see covered!

~~~
kevindeasis
PostGIS would be amazing. Followed by JsonB. Then migrating from JsonB to
relational. Hot standby might be interesting too.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
+1 on PostGIS.

------
hd4
A guide on setting up on a popular Linux distro/optimization/maintenance would
be nice. Also maybe a guide on setting up Postgresql to use with a RESTful
API? And one on window functions as others have said. If you know any good
reporting tools that connect to Postgresql then that would be nice. I know, I
don't ask for much.

~~~
insertnickname
For this, I highly recommend this tutorial by Christophe Pettus from PyCon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knUitQQnpJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knUitQQnpJo)

It covers the basics of setting up Postgres as well as other things.

------
dylanz
This is great. Keep it up! I don't mind the copy/pasting at all (I'd rather
have the video progress than watch someone type something out). Looking
forward to future shows (and 30 Rock references).

~~~
jbranchaud
Thanks for the feedback. Seems like a happy medium would be to copy and paste
from an editor that is on screen.

------
fiatjaf
The screencast in which a guy just copies and pastes statements doesn’t help
at all. If it is just copy and paste I can copy myself.

~~~
jbranchaud
Would it be an improvement if we jumped back and forth between Vim so that you
can see the syntax highlighted SQL before each statement is executed?

~~~
cdubzzz
Or perhaps use pgcli?

[http://pgcli.com/](http://pgcli.com/)

------
showkhill
The Generating JSON from SQL episode is cool but i'd really like to see an
advanced follow up. For instance I've written a query to serialise a
collection of records that have many relationships embedded, that conforms to
the jsonapi 1.0 standard. Works great but very messy with deeply nested
subqueries - hard to read, hard to reuse or alter. I'd really like to see an
episode demonstrating a more composable way to craft a complex query like the
aforementioned.

------
unixhero
Would be sweet to learn how to get the PG indexed search engine to work. And
how to interface with it in Php or Ruby

------
unwind
Oh, so this is about Postgres and _not_ about Paul Graham doing screencasts? I
totally failed to understand that from the title and skipped it. :) I see the
clarifying "Postgres" there now, but didn't before. D'oh.

